# *BONNET CREEK* Nov19-26* 3Br Pref.



## TIMESHARE-HO (Nov 15, 2016)

*** URGENT **
NEED WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK - LAKE BUENA VISTA
** NOV 19-26
NEED 3BR

WILL PAY PREMIUM

PLEASE CALL  904-403-7019


----------



## grey678 (Nov 15, 2016)

*grey678*

Jill,

Since this is for the same time frame, give Wyndham Cypress Palms a try.
Will let go for $500 for the week.   They also have a shuttle to the parks if needed and a shuttle to the grocery.   Was just renovated and within walking distance to many restaurants.   Some people love this idea....pm me please


----------

